#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  Зажигательная лекция.

## Legba

Может и врет, но как увлекательно...

----------

Aion (03.12.2013), Vladiimir (03.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013), Дордже (03.12.2013), Нико (03.12.2013)

----------


## Ануруддха

Хороший ролик, тут он с русской озвучкой:

----------

Aion (03.12.2013), Legba (03.12.2013), Pedma Kalzang (04.12.2013), Джнянаваджра (03.12.2013), Паня (03.12.2013), Пема Дролкар (03.12.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

На английском с субтитрами слышны ещё дополнительные слои интонаций и чисто языковых шуток)
Отличный ролик!  :Wink: 

По поведению же он как перекрытый веган) В том смысле, что знаком с несколькими людьми, у которых от перехода на веганскую диету вместо ожидаемой анемичной тормознутости наоборот присутствует перевозбуждённость и эйфоричность) Но это скорее исключения, наверное - остальные же просто нормально себя ведут.

----------

